# heavy metal detoxing.



## social_awkward_butterfly (Feb 17, 2007)

I was recently reading up on the effects of ''heavy metal toxicity'' in the human body. Some of the symptoms include: mood swings, depression and anxiety...lots of other things. I know that most health food stores carry various detox supplemants, and i have seen these heavy metal detox's . The claim is that you do this particular diet/detox and you flush out various ''toxins'' thru your urine and poop. Before you buy , do a web search on heavy metal detox and form your own opinion. One detox i may try, as it is fairly cheap, is a detox made up of cilantro leaves and lemom juice, almonds..ground to a paste and 2 teaspoons eaten daily for 2-3 weeks. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

trying to capilitize on other people's illness are we...


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

In what way are cilantro leaves and lemon juice supposed to remove heavy metals from the body?

_It can be terrifying to believe that one's body is being poisoned by toxins from within. But if this were true, the human race would not have survived, says Vincent F. Cordaro, M.D., an FDA medical officer. "A person who retained wastes and toxins would be very ill and could die if not treated. The whole concept is irrational and unscientific."_

http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRel ... detox.html


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

the only method im familiar with for heavy metal detoxing is chelation therapy which involves intravenous infusions


----------



## AllieM (Feb 17, 2007)

sounds like scientology or a cult ritual


----------



## social_awkward_butterfly (Feb 17, 2007)

''trying to capilitize on other people's illness are we...''..---HUH?.....yup...the money is just rolling in from asking if anyones tried a heavy metal detox or the cilantro thingy. :stu :con


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I have the recipe to chelate metals from the body if anyones interested. Its got pumpkin seeds, brazil nuts and sunflower seeds among many other. Its like a pesto and yummy on toast.

jenky


----------

